# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  acquisto autovettura art. 10 comma 27 quinquies

## PurpleMike

Ho un quesito. 
Ho acquistato un auto non imponibile Iva ex art. 10 comma 27 quinquies in data 07/08/2007 per un importo pari a 1.000 euro
Adesso dovrei rivendere la medesima autovettura, ma ho un dubbio sul regime iva a cui sottoporre la cessione.
Si pu&#242; applicare il regime del margine? Oppure, per inerenza, posso non sottoporre ad iva il corrispettivo della cessione?
Inoltre, se cedo l'auto ad un valore pi&#249; elevato di quello a cui l'ho acquistata, quale regime devo applicare? 
Specifico che non sono un rivenditore abituale. 
Grazie anticipatamente per le risposte.

----------


## Speedy

> Ho un quesito. 
> Ho acquistato un auto non imponibile Iva ex art. 10 comma 27 quinquies in data 07/08/2007 per un importo pari a 1.000 euro
> Adesso dovrei rivendere la medesima autovettura, ma ho un dubbio sul regime iva a cui sottoporre la cessione.
> Si può applicare il regime del margine? Oppure, per inerenza, posso non sottoporre ad iva il corrispettivo della cessione?
> Inoltre, se cedo l'auto ad un valore più elevato di quello a cui l'ho acquistata, quale regime devo applicare?
> Specifico che non sono un rivenditore abituale.
> Grazie anticipatamente per le risposte.

  Il tuo acquisto può essere inquadrato come acquisto del margine occasionale secondo il metodo analitico, per cui anche la rivendita va inquadrata nel regime del margine con metodo analitico. Se il valore di cessione è superiore a quello di acquisto, la parte eccedente va assoggettata ad iva.
Sia l'acquisto sia la vendita vanno indicati nella dichiarazione annuale iva (non entro nel merito delle imposte dirette). 
Ciao

----------


## PurpleMike

> Il tuo acquisto può essere inquadrato come acquisto del margine occasionale secondo il metodo analitico, per cui anche la rivendita va inquadrata nel regime del margine con metodo analitico. Se il valore di cessione è superiore a quello di acquisto, la parte eccedente va assoggettata ad iva.
> Sia l'acquisto sia la vendita vanno indicati nella dichiarazione annuale iva (non entro nel merito delle imposte dirette). 
> Ciao

  
Ti ringrazio per la risposta.

----------


## dott.mamo

Rispolvero il thread per integrare quanto scritto in precedenza con una precisazione: 
non si devono considerare gli ammortamenti per il calcolo del margine, vero?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Ovviamente no.   

> Rispolvero il thread per integrare quanto scritto in precedenza con una precisazione: 
> non si devono considerare gli ammortamenti per il calcolo del margine, vero?

----------

